# does anyone know where I can buy horned nerites in Vancouver?



## kseepaul (Nov 19, 2012)

I can't seem to find them anywhere and I would love to have some.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

i've got a few but i'm way out in mission....


----------



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

IPU in Burnaby has them.. That's where I got mine. They are a few km outside of Vancouver down broadway or pretty much across the street from the lougheed skytrain station if you're vehicle-less.


----------



## kseepaul (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah, that's pretty far for me and I don't have a car. Thanks for replying though. Would you ever be willing to use a local courier if I can't find any closer to me?


----------



## kseepaul (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks, I will give them a call.


----------

